# Vehicle roundal fell off



## Adrianmaxi

Hello everyone just a quick question one of my vehicle roundal fell off it sticks back but i dont know if i should go to the inspection centre and request a new one or do i call tfl and they send a new one to my address & another question if a costomer hopefully not but worst case cenario decided to rip one of the roundal into two pieces either the front or back would it be possible to get replaced again and would they send me a new roundal to my address or again do i have to go inspection centre and would i need to keep the ripped pieces with me to take to them?


----------



## New2This

Well said.


----------

